# Best place to buy Breitling Watches



## MandaC

I am interested in buying a Breitling watch and am wondering where would be the best place to buy.

I have friends travelling to Dubai/Geneva soon, and will be travelling myself to Australia myself at the end of the year and wonder if I would get a better deal there.  


Many thanks


MandaC


----------



## Wollran

Hi There

If by "the best place" you mean "the least expensive place" to buy a Breitling Watch, I think that you will find that the price for this type of watch will not vary much between locations.

I've done a lot of travel, and have an interest in watches, and like you, considered purchasing while abroad, but on investigation, I found the prices to be the same, the world over.

Wollran


----------



## MandaC

Thanks Wollran,

I do mean the least expensive place.  I suspected that there might not be much of a price difference,  but given that we pay more for everything here, I thought I should check it out.  Airport duty free in Dubai is one of the authorised retailers, so will give them a ring to get an idea of prices.

Thanks

MandaC


----------



## Firefly

Not sure about that...I bought my Omega at Dublin airport duty-free (they have stopped selling them since) for a good bit cheaper than normal prices. Find New York cheaper too when I was there...esp with the dollar at 1.33....try New Jersey as there's no sales tax also so could be cheaper again.

Firefly.


----------



## Stevo2006

My friend's girlfriend bought him a Breitling in Dubai and saved hundreds, not sure what the exact amount was but i think it was 900 instead of 1500 sterling.

I have bought 2 Seiko watches in Feb, 1 in Singapore & 1 in Hong Kong and i reckon i've saved close to 50%. Could be handy if you're stopping over on you're way to Oz.

Had a look at watches in Geneva before and there wasn't much of a saving to be made.


----------



## MandaC

I phoned one of the retailers in Dubai - what he quoted me equates already to €450 savings from the cheapest irish retailler and he also said he will give a cash discount on the day of purchase, so that seems to be the way to go for me.  Roll on SSIA


----------



## Luternau

I worked in Switzerland and found that any swiss watch was cheaper there than here. 
Re buying in Dubai-while it might be cheaper than here you are not including duty, which if included would make it the same or similar to here. Anyone any thought on buying over the internet. Know that people do it and have no probs, but how do you know if its real or not? Some really good fakes out there.


----------



## KalEl

Luternau said:


> I worked in Switzerland and found that any swiss watch was cheaper there than here.
> Re buying in Dubai-while it might be cheaper than here you are not including duty, which if included would make it the same or similar to here. Anyone any thought on buying over the internet. Know that people do it and have no probs, but how do you know if its real or not? Some really good fakes out there.


 
Why include an element of the price which is in practice "voluntary"?!


----------



## Luternau

KalEl said:


> Why include an element of the price which is in practice "voluntary"?!



If the watch is bought outside the EU and brought in then its compulsary to declare it-its over the single item threshold. If someone chooses not to do so then that is another matter. 
I have heard of people buying over the net and getting them delivered here, paid vat and duty and still saved big money on prices here. The are from Grey market sellers in the US, and come with the full warrany and serial numbers etc.


----------



## KalEl

Luternau said:


> If the watch is bought outside the EU and brought in then its compulsary to declare it-its over the single item threshold. If someone chooses not to do so then that is another matter.
> I have heard of people buying over the net and getting them delivered here, paid vat and duty and still saved big money on prices here. The are from Grey market sellers in the US, and come with the full warrany and serial numbers etc.


 
It's certainly compulsory but I'd worry about the sanity of someone who declares a watch they're wearing on their arm as they walk through customs!


----------



## Skyscout

I bought a Breitling windrider cockpit before Christmas through e-bay at a store in Miami. 

Tried it on in Keanes in Cork when I was there got the brochure etc and the RRP was €4200. 

Got it through www.interwatches.com family owned store in Miami via Ebay. They accept PayPal. 

Price was $2750 about €2100 at the time and the duty was about €590 payable to Fedex so all in all saved about €1800. If I was to do it again I'd fly to Orlando in Sept when the route opens again and spend the €590 on the fare and hotel !!!


----------



## BlueSpud

You all have too much money..........


----------



## ney001

BlueSpud said:


> You all have too much money..........



couldn't agree more


----------



## bigred

try [broken link removed] . I bought a Omega Seamaster for a good price. Comes from the UK so not VAT / Duty to worry about


----------



## KalEl

BlueSpud said:


> You all have too much money..........


 
It's the type of thing you'll have for a lifetime so I would disagree


----------



## r2d2

MandaC said:


> I am interested in buying a Breitling watch and am wondering where would be the best place to buy.
> 
> I have friends travelling to Dubai/Geneva soon, and will be travelling myself to Australia myself at the end of the year and wonder if I would get a better deal there.
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> MandaC


 
MandaC

Mrs d2 bought me an Omega for my 40th in the Duty Free shop in Dubai last November for €1000, same watch here is circa €1400 .....The savings on Breitlings were even better....Will be there again in mid May and will get some more detailed info if you are interested and will PM you !!??

r2d2


----------



## MandaC

Thanks for the offer r2d2!  My boss is already in Dubai on hols.(as we speak) and she is going to pick one up for me.  The airport duty free is the cheapest, but does not have the colour I want in stock at present, so am going to get it from one of the authorised retaillers there!


----------



## r2d2

MandaC said:


> Thanks for the offer r2d2! My boss is already in Dubai on hols.(as we speak) and she is going to pick one up for me. The airport duty free is the cheapest, but does not have the colour I want in stock at present, so am going to get it from one of the authorised retaillers there!


 
Which one are you going for ?


----------



## BlueSpud

KalEl said:


> It's the type of thing you'll have for a lifetime so I would disagree




Wrong again, quite a few people  I know that spent hugh money on watchs have had trouble with the & the more expensive watches costs hundreds to repair.  If you want a watch for life, spend €100 on a recognised brand and you are sucking diesel.


----------



## KalEl

BlueSpud said:


> Wrong again, quite a few people I know that spent hugh money on watchs have had trouble with the & the more expensive watches costs hundreds to repair. If you want a watch for life, spend €100 on a recognised brand and you are sucking diesel.


 
Perhaps they were just unlucky?

Saying "you all have too much money" is pretty dismissive. If you're happy to wear a €100 watch feel free to do so, but don't slag off people who buy an expensive one which they'll have for a lifetime and can maybe pass onto one of their kids.


----------



## r2d2

BlueSpud said:


> Wrong again, quite a few people I know that spent hugh money on watchs have had trouble with the & the more expensive watches costs hundreds to repair. If you want a watch for life, spend €100 on a recognised brand and you are sucking diesel.


 
As long as it was Hugh's money and not their own.......


----------



## MandaC

Well,  I have just got my watch back from Dubai and I am a happy camper.

I didn't end up getting it from the Duty Free as they did not have the colour I wanted, but had it have been bought there, it would have worked out at another approx. €100 cheaper.  Anyway,  it ended up costing €2,400. It retails here from €3,200 to €3,400, so it is a bit of a saving.

r2d2, its a ladies Starliner Windrider model (dark blue/grey face) and I love it.  

I took the comments "you have all too much money" as a joke.

Long may it continue.


----------



## r2d2

MandaC said:


> Well, I have just got my watch back from Dubai and I am a happy camper.
> 
> I didn't end up getting it from the Duty Free as they did not have the colour I wanted, but had it have been bought there, it would have worked out at another approx. €100 cheaper. Anyway, it ended up costing €2,400. It retails here from €3,200 to €3,400, so it is a bit of a saving.
> 
> r2d2, its a ladies Starliner Windrider model (dark blue/grey face) and I love it.
> 
> .


 
Good for you.....I wish you many years of enjoyment with it !


----------



## ninsaga

MandaC said:


> Well,  I have just got my watch back from Dubai and I am a happy camper.
> 
> I didn't end up getting it from the Duty Free as they did not have the colour I wanted, but had it have been bought there, it would have worked out at another approx. €100 cheaper.  Anyway,  it ended up costing €2,400. It retails here from €3,200 to €3,400, so it is a bit of a saving.
> 
> r2d2, its a ladies Starliner Windrider model (dark blue/grey face) and I love it.



alright...so what time is it by you there?


----------

